# turqoise/multicolour halfmoon x purple delta



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

so after a really disappointing turnout with my crowntail (male ate all the eggs) i decided to try my turqoise male again (one in my profile pic). Hopefully i can actually start raising fry soon. Will be nice. Dont think i'll get halfmoons out this spawn though


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Good luck


----------

